# Spalted maple



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

1084 steel
8 1/4" OAL
Stabilized spalted maple 
Think this is my best grind yet. Have had this ready but needed to finish the handle

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey everyone this is the place to make constant jokes and talk about everything other than what the thread starter wants to talk about. 

Knock knock . . . .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)

who's there...



Awesome...what's the other side look like? just as good I suspect....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> who's there...



Nothing here move on to the next thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> who's there...
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome...what's the other side look like? just as good I suspect....


You not suppose to talk about the knife.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Hey everyone this is the place to make constant jokes and talk about everything other than what the thread starter wants to talk about.
> 
> Knock knock . . . .


I'll talk about anything that's why I started this thread


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 101251


You look cute Marc

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You look cute Marc



Marc spelled backward is cram - so cram it Mr. Clown.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 7, 2016)

Nice photo tent.

I find the ink lines a little distracting......maybe it wouldn't be as bad of you flipped it over so you weren't placing the cross hairs of the target on your post, and MAYBE, just MAAAAYBE everyone would play nice.

But I doubt that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Molokai (Apr 7, 2016)

...back to knife,
that is your best grind so far, and awesome looking wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

Molokai said:


> ...back to knife,
> that is your best grind so far, and awesome looking wood.


Thanks. I am actually proud of this grind.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey come on now- It is not Tony's fault he is from Miss. ...................... NICE knife


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Hey come on now- It is not Tony's fault he is from Miss. ...................... NICE knife


Yeah. I may move to Washington Lol. Thanks. Been sitting in the shop for 2 weeks waiting in a finish. Lol. Hope my next 5 are better. Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah. I may move to Washington from or something. Lol. Thanks. Been sitting in the shop for 2 weeks waiting in a finish. Lol. Hope my next 5 are better. Lol



Only for a couple a seasons then this will send ya a packin.... even though it would make your work easier cause ya would not net a ladder....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Only for a couple a seasons then this will send ya a packin.... even though it would make your work easier cause ya would not net a ladder....
> 
> View attachment 101263


Yeah I wouldn't like that. Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm assuming y'all use short poles because of all the tree huggers there

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Kevin (Apr 7, 2016)

That telephone poles style originated in Ireland.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 7, 2016)

Kevin said:


> That telephone poles style originated in Ireland.



Now that is funny.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 7, 2016)

No doubt your best grind Tony - nice knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> No doubt your best grind Tony - nice knife


Thanks


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> You look cute Marc





Kevin said:


> Marc spelled backward is cram - so cram it Mr. Clown.



˙uʍolɔ noʎ ǝɟᴉuʞ ɐ ǝɯɯᴉƃ˙˙˙˙˙sᴉ uʍop ǝpᴉsdn pǝllǝds ɔɹɐW

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> ˙uʍolɔ noʎ ǝɟᴉuʞ ɐ ǝɯɯᴉƃ˙˙˙˙˙sᴉ uʍop ǝpᴉsdn pǝllǝds ɔɹɐW


Can't read that I'm sorry so you don't get a knife

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 7, 2016)

Stand on your head...

Or hold Paxton by the ankles and have em read it to you....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Stand on your head...
> 
> Or hold Paxton by the ankles and have em read it to you....


I can't we are taking pictures and I'm all dress real nice. Even took a shower a day early

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 7, 2016)

Very nice Tony! I see lines from the hand sanding, you might need to go to finer grit sand paper or you quit to soon on the course grits. Don't change grits until you have all the course scratched from the previous grit. The etch will not get scratches out, it will eat the metal evenly. That is a real nice piece of maple!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I can't we are taking pictures and I'm all dress real nice. Even took a shower a day early



Good thing because i heard the wind is gonna be blowing from the SW tomorrow. Don't need the North getting smelly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 7, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Very nice Tony! I see lines from the hand sanding, you might need to go to finer grit sand paper or you quit to soon on the course grits. Don't change grits until you have all the course scratched from the previous grit. The etch will not get scratches out, it will eat the metal evenly. That is a real nice piece of maple!


Glad you saw that. I hand sanded to 2000 grit and swore it was perfect. No scratches looking under a light but I was wondering if that was from where I wiped off the acid or if it was scratched. I have a picture somewhere of it before I dipped it.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 7, 2016)

@Tclem you are getting better each and every knife. For the next one. let's see you take the grind to the top.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 8, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Glad you saw that. I hand sanded to 2000 grit and swore it was perfect. No scratches looking under a light but I was wondering if that was from where I wiped off the acid or if it was scratched. I have a picture somewhere of it before I dipped it.


Never wipe, blot! If you wipe and put it back in the acid it will leave streaks. Put it in some baking soda water or spray it with Windex, to neutralize the acid. It you do more than color it ( leave it to long in the etchant) sometimes you can get some pitting because 1080, not being made from powered metal, the etchant will eat deeper where there is big carbon particules at the surface of the steel. I have also seen streaking because of the grain of the steel. DON'T WIPE!!! If you want to even it out use 0000 steel wool then etch it again.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Apr 8, 2016)

This is a very good looking knife haven't posted any comments about your knives but IMO the very best one you have done. Really like the handle shape and the wood is beautiful.

Mark

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2016)

dbroswoods said:


> This is a very good looking knife haven't posted any comments about your knives but IMO the very best one you have done. Really like the handle shape and the wood is beautiful.
> 
> Mark


Thanks


----------



## Tclem (Apr 8, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> Never wipe, blot! If you wipe and put it back in the acid it will leave streaks. Put it in some baking soda water or spray it with Windex, to neutralize the acid. It you do more than color it ( leave it to long in the etchant) sometimes you can get some pitting because 1080, not being made from powered metal, the etchant will eat deeper where there is big carbon particules at the surface of the steel. I have also seen streaking because of the grain of the steel. DON'T WIPE!!! If you want to even it out use 0000 steel wool then etch it again.


I have a cup of baking soda weather but ran out and I just wiped this one off. Well I learned something else the hard way. Lol. And I did just that. After I wiped it I put it back in the acid again. Why didn't you tell me that before. Lol. You probably did.


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2016)

Very good knife. Spalted wood always seem to be more interesting. Was the wood soft? The shape of the blade is something I prefer!


----------



## Tclem (Apr 17, 2016)

Strider said:


> Very good knife. Spalted wood always seem to be more interesting. Was the wood soft? The shape of the blade is something I prefer!


Thanks. It wasn't soft but was also stabilized


----------



## Strider (Apr 17, 2016)

Oh, alright then. I'm asking because most of the spalted wood I worked with is spongy. But beautiful, non the less!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bigdoc (May 8, 2016)

Very nice. WTG

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (May 9, 2016)

looking @Tclem .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

